# Small Batch ''Goldstone'' espresso blend



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When down in Brighton recently I picked up a bag of this. Whilst there, at the MyHotel flagship outlet, I tried a shot from their LM / Robur set-up. The over-riding tasting notes of chocolate with a big mouthfeel and a slightly 'rustic' tinge, probably from the Mexican component, pretty tasty all-in-all..... Laura had a flat-W and it worked well, some well steamed milk and fancy latte-art to boot. Anyway 4.50 for 250g was worth a punt.

Now I have the bag open at home, roasted 25th Oct. The beans have minor oils showing, although the wholebeans smell very nice as soon as they hit the Mazzer the roastyness is revealved. Its taken some tweaking to get the best out of these beans. Best result today was :-

90/91C

18g

30g output

Time 26-27 seconds

Loads of dark-tan crema, visible little bubble in it, dark mottled.

Smell is bitter chocolate, a shoulder of fruit in there. The mouth feel is big and the cup is chocolate chocolate chocolate. The rustic edge is in the background. No bitterness is apparent at 90C , this is the lowest brewtus has ever been set. Redbrick at this same temperature tasted like orange-juice blended with milk 8 weeks past its sell-by , gross, haha.

Overall, I would definatley grab a bag given the chance again, some tasty shots can be had & through milk at 92-93 and pulled a little longer the bitter-choc is v nice.


----------

